# se-r to xe tail lights



## lynchfourtwenty (Jan 23, 2008)

anyone know whats involved in switching se-r tail lights into a xe?? i have both complete cars
is it plug an play?


----------



## joeli16 (Nov 19, 2004)

What year are they?91-92 and 93-94 are a little different.
I think the difference between a xe and a se-r is only the middle brake light and the key mechanism I think.Why do you wanna do that anyways?


----------



## lynchfourtwenty (Jan 23, 2008)

the se-r is totaled and im switched the trunk lid to the xe both cars are 92's


----------



## Twomissanman (Dec 19, 2002)

why not just switch the trunk lids.. it would be easier..


----------



## lynchfourtwenty (Jan 23, 2008)

ok sorry i just re read what i typed and i think i see where the confusion is... what im going to do is take the deck lid from the se-r and put it on the xe.. my question is is it all plug and play or am i going to have to rewire a bunch of crap.. i like the look of the se-r taillights.. and i want to make this xe as close to an se-r as possible.. excluding the stupid fog lights and sun roof


----------



## lynchfourtwenty (Jan 23, 2008)

ok im going to answer my own question since i just went and did it.. basicly everything swaps but you need to swap the harness.. its really easy just undo all the fasteners and unplug all plugs swap deck lids and plugeverything back in..


----------



## Fear2012 (Jul 27, 2012)

did you ever end up putting the inner tail lights?


----------



## nissanrocks (Dec 13, 2004)

so it is just unplug and replug in cause Im getting a se-r deck lid to replace my xe deck lid so this is awesome


----------

